# Need Help with my Grow Tent.



## xRedkiller03x (May 20, 2011)

My Tent Dimensions 24"x48"x60"

Now this is where i need sum help i still havent bought alot of other important things.

I Was thinking of getting a 4" Inline Fan with 4" Carbon Filter & 4" Duct Muffler

400 Watt HPS Grow light with MH Conversion Bulb.

A turbo fan ontop of tent and small fan inside of it.

So what do you guys think? Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2011)

What kind of inline fan?  If it is an inexpensive duct booster fan, it will not work.  You need a centrifuge type fan--Vortex, Can, Eclipse, etc.  

I recommend a digi ballast with an air cooled reflector, rather than going with a magnetic ballast and a conversion bulb.

What is a turbo fan?


----------



## Locked (May 20, 2011)

I have two of those same size tents....I use one for my moms and one for vegging. If you are going to flower in those make sure you keep them on the small size. The reason I bought a bigger flower tent was because 60 inches of height was getting tough to deal with in flower.
I also use turbo fans but inside the tent to stir the air up. I wld listen to THG and get a good inline fan and scrap plans to put a turbo on top.

Jmo


----------



## xRedkiller03x (May 21, 2011)

thnxs for the advice hemp and hamster, this is the type of inline/carbon filter combo im thinkin of getting hXXp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290453417693&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2011)

That looks like it will be just fine.

I have edited your post to remove the live link.--Please, no live links.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok my Temp in my Grow tent is always at high 80's to low 90's. When i buy my inline fan/carbon filter would it help bring it down abit? also i have a A/C runing in my room all day can i just have the air got out of the tent into my room instead of outside?


----------



## Locked (Jun 3, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> Ok my Temp in my Grow tent is always at high 80's to low 90's. When i buy my inline fan/carbon filter would it help bring it down abit? also i have a A/C runing in my room all day can i just have the air got out of the tent into my room instead of outside?



If you can exhaust the hot air from the tent and let the cooler air come in the passive intakes down low you shld see a good drop in temps.air cooled hood and cool tubes also help.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 3, 2011)

yea i have a cool tube and 2 fans in there right now, my turbo fan is in one of the passive intake pulling cold air in but i just dont have a systme that takes the hot air out


----------



## Locked (Jun 3, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> yea i have a cool tube and 2 fans in there right now, my turbo fan is in one of the passive intake pulling cold air in but i just dont have a systme that takes the hot air out



That is where an inline fan comes into play....you really need a prety good inline fan to pull the hot air from the tent and exhaust it elsewhere. I use one 6 inch inline fan to cool my light, exchange the air in my tent and blow the hot air out a window. When odor becomes an issue I hook a carbon filter to the fan and odor control is taken care of.  Jmo


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 4, 2011)

k, quick question will this set up work?

<----Out of tent(into Room)<----4" Inline Fan(maybe a duct muffler)<----400 Watt Cooltube <----4" Carbon Filter


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> k, quick question will this set up work?
> 
> <----Out of tent(into Room)<----4" Inline Fan(maybe a duct muffler)<----400 Watt Cooltube <----4" Carbon Filter



Yes that should work.  You will need an intake, which can be passive.  Insulated ducting helps cut down fan noise.  You are probably going to want a fan speed controller also.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys im back, i need sum help hangin my inline fan and carbon filter & using insulated ducting. 

What do i use to hang em? (best stable way).

When i do complete my set-up with my cooltube and insulated ducting will i still be able to move the light up and down?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't move my lights up and down much.  I  raise and lower my plants to keep an even canopy.  My fan and filter are located in my crawl space.  I have 4" ducting that comes from each light and goes into a 4 x 4 x 6" tee.  Then the 6" ducting runs from the tee into the crawl space where it is connected to the fan (and filter if needed).  It makes for a nice clean installation and doesn't take up room that I need for plants.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 7, 2011)

thnxs for the info Hemp, i changed my mind, im now gonna get a S&P Inline fan. Alot of ppl say its silent and powerful.
hXXp://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/Bathroom-Ventilation/Remote-Fans-for-Bath/SP-TD-Series-Inline-Fans

gonna buy the TD-150 & Insulated Ducting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know anything about those fans.  However, 293-218 cfm doesn't seem like much for a 6" fan. When you put a filter behind this, it is going to knock the cfms down quite a bit.  My 6" Vortex moves 448 cfm.


----------



## Locked (Jun 7, 2011)

I wld think a 6 inch inline fan shld be at least 400 cfm....mine is like THG's...right around 450ish.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Jun 8, 2011)

yea but the big advantage about this inline is that its really quite compared to others. if i do get a vortex(which i was before i saw this inline) im gonna need a muffler which i dont have room for.(tent is right next to my bed, noise is a big concern)


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 8, 2011)

Pardon my injecting myself here but just a note...IME The vortex fans are loud but not annoyingly loud as the sound is just air movement not mechanical noise. I find the rythmic sound of the air flow to be soothing, and if yu have an AC in yer room already, yu probably will not notice a lot of difference.
I don't recommend using the residential bathroom ventilation fans because IME they aren't made to push against any kind of resistance and the CFM will fall off dramatically over distance of ductwork and going against a filter.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 8, 2011)

xRedkiller03x said:
			
		

> yea but the big advantage about this inline is that its really quite compared to others. if i do get a vortex(which i was before i saw this inline) im gonna need a muffler which i dont have room for.(tent is right next to my bed, noise is a big concern)



I am guessing that it is quieter because it is moving about 1/2 the amount of air.  While quieter may be an advantage, moving less air is a distinct disadvantage.  And like I said, when you get a filter on there, it is going to give you even less air flow.


----------

